# really bad brakes on 620 pickup



## everlastingboost (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi just purchased a 76 620. The brakes are almost to floor. What would that be, the master cylinder? Thanks in advance,
Kevin.


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

everlastingboost said:


> Hi just purchased a 76 620. The brakes are almost to floor. What would that be, the master cylinder? Thanks in advance,
> Kevin.



amm it could be the master cylinder as you say, but it could be air in your brake lines also,
bleed the entire brake system, and check if that solves the problem,and in case it does not, check the brake shoes and brake pads (and put new ones in it if they're needed). and if that doesn't work get that master cilynder out and get a new one . don't buy those master cylinder rebuilding kits, the repair won't last long. and it doesn't worth the hassle of dissasemble the entire cylinder.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

eBay - datsun 620, datsun 620 Parts Accessories, datsun 510, Car Truck Parts - buy and sell on eBay Motors


----------

